# Vuoi favorire?



## Fairlie

Ciao  a tutti, questo è il mio primo post.

Volevo chiedere:come vi rivolgete a qualcuno per offrirgli il cibo/bevanda che state mangiando/bevendo? In italiano diciamo: 'Vuoi favorire?', 'Vuoi assaggiare?'...In inglese?

Grazie a tutti !


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Do you want some?
Do you want a bite?
Do you want a sip?


----------



## Fairlie

Io ho sentito l'espressione 'Enjoy yourself' pronunciata in Irlanda da alcuni stranieri...ma sul vocabolario vedo che è tradotta con 'Divertiti'


----------



## niall

Sì, _Enjoy yourself_ vuol dire divertiti.


----------



## VolaVer

Fairlie said:


> Io ho sentito l'espressione 'Enjoy yourself' pronunciata in Irlanda da alcuni stranieri...ma sul vocabolario vedo che è tradotta con 'Divertiti'


Avrebbe dovuto essere semplicemente: "Enjoy!", nel senso di _gustatelo_.


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> Do you want some?
> Do you want a bite?
> Do you want a sip?


Exactly!

E siamo spesso ancora più telegrafici:

Want some?
Want a bite/sip?
Like some?
Like a bit/sip?
Fancy some?
Fancy a bit?
Fancy a bite/sip?
Wanna try it?


----------



## zipp404

_*Want a taste?*_ oppure _*Want to taste?*_ Sta per: _Do you want to have a taste of this?_


----------



## VolaVer

london calling said:


> Exactly!
> 
> E siamo spesso ancora più telegrafici:
> 
> Want some?
> Want a bite/sip?
> Like some?
> Like a bit/sip?
> Fancy some?
> Fancy a bit?
> Fancy a bite/sip?
> Wanna try it?


Telegrafici e *informali*, se posso aggiungere , perché per essere grammaticalmente esatti si dovrebbe dire, come ha specificato prima zipp ^: "DO YOU want some of this?/WOULD YOU LIKE some of this?"
"DO YOU want/WOULD YOU LIKE a bite/sip?"
e così via...


----------



## london calling

VolaVer said:


> Telegrafici e *informali*, se posso aggiungere , perché per essere grammaticalmente esatti si dovrebbe dire, come ha specificato prima zipp ^: "DO YOU want some of this?/WOULD YOU LIKE some of this?"
> "DO YOU want/WOULD YOU LIKE a bite/sip?"
> e così via...


Va be', sì, ma la frase in italiano da tradurre è "vuoi" e non "vuole assaggiare", quindi che fosse informale era sottinteso.

_Do you want....?_ è parecchio informale in inglese (in BE, perlomeno). _Do you want some of this?_ lo direi soltanto ad amici e famigliari! _Would you like...?_ è più formale.

_Would you like to try a piece of this cake?_
_Would you like a glass of our home-made wine?_
_Would you like a taste of this?_

etc.


----------



## EnglishRobin

Fa attenzione!  'A sip' è un piccolo sorso. Allora offrire 'a sip' vuol dire che si condivide la sua bevanda dando soltanto un sorso a qualcuno. Non è un'offerta da bere. Si direbbe invece, "Would you like something to drink?" o meno formale, "Do you want something to drink?" o ancora "Want something to drink?" o anche, "Wanna drink?"  Ciò detto io dico anche con amici o la familgia quasi sempre, "Would you like something to eat or drink?"


----------



## You little ripper!

_Can I get you some?_ might be another slight variation. 



london calling said:


> Fancy a bit?


That sounds like you might be offering a nice bit of crumpet, Jo!


----------



## london calling

You little ripper! said:


> That sounds like you might be offering a nice bit of crumpet, Jo!




Thought of another, very informal one: _wanna bit?

_
I quote my brother's voice-mail: _Am currently warming up a bit of crumpet. Will phone you back later_.


----------



## EnglishRobin

I have to say it's still unclear to me whether 'vuoi favorire'  means "Would you like SOME ?"...meaning a full serving... or "Would you like A TASTE OR SIP?" ...which is a small amount as if someone is having a taste only....  Could it be both? Also, I think I may have heard someone say when offering food, "Favorisci?"  Is that possible?


----------



## curiosone

VolaVer said:


> Avrebbe dovuto essere semplicemente: "Enjoy!", nel senso di _gustatelo_.



Returning to the discussion of "Enjoy," it is also quite common to say "Enjoy your meal" - always in the sense of "gustarselo"  or even "goderselo."  It's actually the best translation of "Buon Appetito," which has no literal equivalent in English.


----------



## EnglishRobin

So Curiosone, 'Gustatelo' means 'Enjoy your meal!'...but does it also mean "Try it. or Taste it!"? That means a small amount (boccone or sorso) not eat the whole dish. 

Also, does 'Favorisci' mean something? 

And would you say "Accomodati!" as a way to offer food....or do you say that only when you want someone to sit down e.g. 'Have a seat. Make yourself at home.'?  Mi dispiace, non è chiaro. Sono molto confusa! Meglio evitare di invitare la gente a cenare!...

Grazie in anticipo per la risposta. 

Robin


----------



## curiosone

EnglishRobin said:


> So Curiosone, 'Gustatelo' means 'Enjoy your meal!'...but does it also mean "Try it. or Taste it!"? That means a small amount (boccone or sorso) not eat the whole dish. *"Gustatelo" is the literal translation of "Enjoy your meal," but "Buon appetito" is what you would say.  I'd translate "Try it" as "Provalo" or "Prova questo" (both in a familiar form) - "Provi questo" would be more formal/polite with a stranger.  For "Taste it" I'd say (familiar): "Assaggialo" or "Assaggia questo", or (formal/polite): "Assaggi questo."*
> 
> Also, does 'Favorisci' mean something?  *I'm sure it means something (being the 2° person singular of "favorire"), but you'd best wait for a "nativo" to specify how/where they'd use it.*
> 
> And would you say "Accomodati!" as a way to offer food....or do you say that only when you want someone to sit down e.g. 'Have a seat. Make yourself at home.'?  Mi dispiace, non è chiaro. Sono molto confusa! Meglio evitare di invitare la gente a *cena*!... *As I understand it, "Accomodati" means "Make yourself at home" - which may or may not include "sitting down."*
> 
> Grazie in anticipo per la risposta.
> 
> Robin



I added my comments above.  But you might do best to wait for a "nativo" to confirm.


----------



## novizio

london calling said:


> Va be', sì, ma la frase in italiano da tradurre è "vuoi" e non "vuole assaggiare", quindi che fosse informale era sottinteso.
> 
> _Do you want....?_ è parecchio informale in inglese (in BE, perlomeno). _Do you want some of this?_ lo direi soltanto ad amici e famigliari! _Would you like...?_ è più formale.
> 
> _Would you like to try a piece of this cake?_
> _Would you like a glass of our home-made wine?_
> _Would you like a taste of this?_
> 
> etc.



Sono d'accordo con te. "Would you like to try/taste ..., our wine, the ice cream, the soup. Il contesto e' importante. Vuol dire "assagiare" (non pagare), o " What do you suggest I have for an appetizer?" Il cameriere: "provi la minestrone" (sara' nel conto).


----------



## giginho

curiosone said:


> I added my comments above.  But you might do best to wait for a "*nativo*" to confirm.



Curiosone, tu mi freghi sempre: quando ho letto che era meglio se aspettasse un nativo mi sono detto: "che diavolo dice? pure tu sei nativo!" e invece sei AE!

Vuoi favorire è il tipico modo di dire, per esempio, nella seguente situazione:

vagone del treno, ora di pranzo, Gigi tira fuori un mega panino con bagna caoda, peperoni e salsiccia (vuole stare leggero, il buongustaio) e, prima di addentarlo si rivolge ai compagni di scompartimento e dice: "volete favorire?" nel senso: io sto per mangiare e so che tutti voi avete fame perchè è ora di pranzo, allora vi offro un po' del mio panino. Potrà essere un morso o metà panino....oppure potrebbe essere un secondo panino che ho in borsa. Solitamente è una forma di cortesia che si usa con sconosciuti e che viene, di norma, rifiutata dagli stessi. E' un modo per dire: "scusate, ma io ho fame e mangio".


----------



## london calling

giginho said:


> Vuoi favorire
> 
> Solitamente è una forma di cortesia che si usa con sconosciuti e che viene, di norma, rifiutata dagli stessi. E' un modo per dire: "scusate, ma io ho fame e mangio".


Hai ragione, ovviamente.

Quello che volevo chiederti e quello che ha chiesto ER:  dalle tue parti si userebbe "favorisci/favorite?" allo stesso modo? Si sente abbastanza quaggiù.. 

E "accomodati": d'accordo con Curio, vuol dire _make yourself at home/sit down_. Però,  in un contesto ben specifico, tipo questo - sono a tavola e arriva qualcuno - non potrei dire " accomodati" per (sott)intendere "siediti e mangia/bevi"?


----------



## giginho

Bh, LC, dalle mie parti è difficile che si senta dire: "favorite" per dire: "prego, assaggia un po' di questo squisito piatto", si direbbe piuttosto: "prendetene un po'/un pezzo" piuttosto che "assaggiate". Devo dire che "favorite" è un modo di dire tipico del meridione, l'ho sentito spesso dire da amici della Campania e della Puglia.

"accomodati" da solo non è usato per dire "mangia con noi", piuttosto lo si usa se prima si dice: A: "vuoi mangiare qualcosa?" B: "si grazie", A: "prego, accomodati/serviti!".

"Accomodati" da solo è l'equivalente per l'inglese, come ha detto benissimo LC, per "make yourself confortable" / "come in"


----------



## london calling

giginho said:


> "accomodati" da solo non è usato per dire "mangia con noi", piuttosto lo si usa se prima si dice: A: "vuoi mangiare qualcosa?" B: "si grazie", A: "prego, accomodati/serviti!".


Neanche da noi da solo significa "mangia con noi", in genere, ma io stavo immaginando una scena e un contesto particolari in cui sto mangiando, arriva Giginho e gli dico _accomodati! _facendo un gesto con la mano che indica la tavola imbandita: per questo dicevo che forse si poteva sottintendere un invito a sedersi e mangiare...no?


----------



## giginho

Beh, sì, in questo caso sì anche se io _accomodati _ lo intendo come siediti, a meno che non ci sia un piatto anche per me e tu non mi dica: serviti/mangia qualcosa. Si sa che noi al nord siamo più freddi rispetto alle usanze del Sud!!

Però, in linea generale, penso che tu abbia ragione e si possa intendere anche così!


----------



## EnglishRobin

Grazie Giginho e London Calling. Ora capisco!....tranne 'favorisci'. Sono di Montreal, Canada dove ci sono molti italiani...ma che non parlano che i dialetti perché sono figli degli immigranti italiani, la maggior parte senza educazione nella lingua italiana standard. (Io sono inglese.) L'altro ieri sono stata ad una cena tra amici che stiamo imparando/migliorando il nostro italiano. Una persona, figlia di un padre che è venuto di Napoli 65 anni fa, mi ha detto mostrandomi i piatti davanti a noi. "Favorisci!"  Si dice ai tavoli vostri...o no? Ecco una 'copia e incolla' del Word Reference su Favorire: *vuol ~?*_ (offrendo cibo)_ would you like (to have) some? Allora, come si può usare favorire?....Vuoi favorire?...e all'imperativo? (Favorisci!  Favorisce!  Favorite!) O meglio evitare usarlo completamente perché è un espressione regionale o fuori uso? Grazie mille!~


----------



## giginho

EnglishRobin said:


> Grazie Giginho e London Calling. Ora capisco!....tranne 'favorisci'. Sono di Montreal, Canada dove ci sono molti italiani...ma che non parlano che i dialetti perché sono figli degli immigranti italiani, la maggior parte senza educazione nella lingua italiana standard. (Io sono inglese.) L'altro ieri sono stata ad una cena tra amici che stiamo imparando/migliorando il nostro italiano. Una persona, figlia di un padre che è venuto di Napoli 65 anni fa, mi ha detto mostrandomi i piatti davanti a noi. "Favorisci!"  Si dice ai tavoli vostri...o no? Ecco una 'copia e incolla' del Word Reference su Favorire: *vuol ~?*_ (offrendo cibo)_ would you like (to have) some? Allora, come si può usare favorire?....Vuoi favorire?...e all'imperativo? (Favorisci!  Favorisce!  Favorite!) O meglio evitare usarlo completamente perché è un espressione regionale o fuori uso? Grazie mille!~



Il termine che ha usato la tua amica è assolutamente tipico del Sud e infatti suo padre è napoletano, dove si utilizza "favorisci" per invitare una persona a prendere del cibo....a mangiare insieme. Non è italiano standard è un utilizzo tipico di alcune regioni del sud (forse tutto il sud) che, suppongo, derivi dall'italiano antico (ma su questo non ci giurerei). In ogni caso, se lo usi con un italiano del nord, stai tranquillo che capisce senza problemi!


----------



## london calling

giginho said:


> Non è italiano standard è un utilizzo tipico di alcune regioni del sud (forse tutto il sud) che, suppongo, derivi dall'italiano antico (ma su questo non ci giurerei).


Hehe...secondo me sono usi "bizantini" che non hanno mai superato Roma. Dovremmo interpellare gli amici di Solo italiano.....


----------



## EnglishRobin

Vabbè!  Grazie Giginho. Perché non ho mai usato questo termine, a questo punto non l'adotterò al mio vocabolario italiano. Primo e più importante devo lasciare spazio nella mia mente per le parole corrente e in uso. Non voglio 'compartimentalizzarmi'!  Grazie per il Suo aiuto.
Robin


----------



## giginho

Prego ER! E' un piacere essere d'aiuto! Sappi che, se ti dicono "favorisca!" puoi mangiare, per il resto......buon studio!!


----------



## curiosone

london calling said:


> Hehe...secondo me sono usi "bizantini" che non hanno mai superato Roma. Dovremmo interpellare gli amici di Solo italiano.....



Posso confermare che questi usi "bizantini" non sono arrivati con l'Impero Bizantino che si è stabilito a Ravenna.  E gli Ostrogoti, pur facendo più opere civiche dei "romani," non "favorivano."


----------



## Catone il censore

giginho said:


> Bh, LC, dalle mie parti è difficile che si senta dire: "favorite" per dire: "prego, assaggia un po' di questo squisito piatto", si direbbe piuttosto: "prendetene un po'/un pezzo" piuttosto che "assaggiate". Devo dire che "favorite" è un modo di dire tipico del meridione, l'ho sentito spesso dire da amici della Campania e della Puglia.
> 
> "accomodati" da solo non è usato per dire "mangia con noi", piuttosto lo si usa se prima si dice: A: "vuoi mangiare qualcosa?" B: "si grazie", A: "prego, accomodati/serviti!".
> 
> "Accomodati" da solo è l'equivalente per l'inglese, come ha detto benissimo LC, per "make yourself confortable" / "come in"


Il tuo primo _piuittosto_ è usato correttamente, il secondo no. _Piuttosto_ non è sinonimo di _oppure_. Scusatemi per l'intromissione.


----------



## Tellure

*vuoi favorire?* would you like (to have) some?; will you join me?
favorire: traduzione in inglese - Dizionari

Volevo solo chiedere se considerate "Will you join me?" una valida traduzione. È usata?


----------



## Pietruzzo

"Favorisci/favorite" is common in my area. It means "Please join our table" or "Please have some (whatever I'm eating). The usual answer is "No, grazie".


----------



## rrose17

Tellure said:


> Volevo solo chiedere se considerate "Will you join me?" una valida traduzione. È usata?


We certainly say it but I think there's another way to say it "Care to join me?" that sounds ever so slightly more friendly. 


Pietruzzo said:


> "Please join our table"


Maybe at a wedding or a large gathering with many preassigned seats?


----------



## giginho

Catone il censore said:


> Il tuo primo _piuittosto_ è usato correttamente, il secondo no. _Piuttosto_ non è sinonimo di _oppure_. Scusatemi per l'intromissione.


Credo che tu debba leggere con più attenzione e scrivere con meno superbia


----------



## Catone il censore

Giginho, scusami se ti sono sembrato superbo, ma mi riferisco al passaggio sottolineato qui sotto, a parte il fatto che i due punti in mezzo al periodo non si mettono.


> Bh, LC, dalle mie parti è difficile che si senta dire: "favorite" per dire: "prego, assaggia un po' di questo squisito piatto", si direbbe piuttosto: "prendetene un po'/un pezzo" *piuttosto* che "assaggiate".


Se volevi dire «si direbbe "prendetene un po' / un pezzo" anziché "assaggiate"», allora hai scritto bene. La mia interpretazione invece è stata «si direbbe "prendetene un po' / un pezzo" oppure "assaggiate"», nel qual caso la locuzione _piuttosto che _non è usata correttamente. Se ho sbagliato a interpretare, perdonami.


----------



## Odysseus54

Catone il censore said:


> Giginho, scusami se ti sono sembrato superbo, ma mi riferisco al passaggio sottolineato qui sotto, a parte il fatto che i due punti in mezzo al periodo non si mettono.
> 
> Se volevi dire «si direbbe "prendetene un po' / un pezzo" anziché "assaggiate"», allora hai scritto bene. La mia interpretazione invece è stata «si direbbe "prendetene un po' / un pezzo" oppure "assaggiate"», nel qual caso la locuzione _piuttosto che _non è usata correttamente. Se ho sbagliato a interpretare, perdonami.


Hai chiaramente interpretato male.  Inoltre, da moderatore ti dico che questo tipo di interventi 'censori' , a parte il tuo errore di interpretazione che rende la correzione fuori luogo in tutti i sensi, non sono incoraggiati su questi forum.  Fanno perdere tempo a tutti e occupano spazio in discussioni che devono invece essere focalizzate sul quesito riportato nel titolo. 

Sul tuo secondo intervento censorio (i due punti), rinvio ad una nota della Crusca colla preghiera di non cominciare una discussione inutile su questo thread o, se proprio necessario, di spostarla su Solo Italiano:

_I due punti (punto addoppiato, doppio, piccolo) avvertono che ciò che segue chiarisce, dimostra o illustra quanto è stato detto prima. Serianni 1989: I 222 riconosce quattro funzioni dei due punti che sembra utile riprendere: sintattico-argomentativa (si introduce la conseguenza logica o l'effetto di un fatto già illustrato); sintattico-descrittiva (si esplicitano i rapporti di un insieme); appositiva (si presenta una frase con valore di apposizione rispetto alla precedente); segmentatrice (si introduce un discorso diretto in combinazione con virgolette e trattini). I due punti introducono anche un discorso diretto (prima di virgolette o lineetta) o un elenco._


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Referring all the way back to giginho's "scusate, ma io ho fame e voglio mangiare." in #18, seconded by london calling in #19, I think this might be "Do you mind if I eat?" [followed perhaps by "would you like some?"].


----------



## giginho

Ain't, yes, you're right. Anyway "do you mind if I eat" is implicit in my example, while "would you like some" is explicitly stated by "favorite".

Long story short: if you are in a situation like my example, if you say "favorite" you are telling others in a polite way that you are going to eat next to them (you are sharing the same space). This kind of "permission" to eat is aked by a typical italian "captatio benevolentiae" by offering them to share your meal.

If the example is the one by LC: 



> ma io stavo immaginando una scena e un contesto particolari in cui sto mangiando, arriva Giginho e gli dico _accomodati! _facendo un gesto con la mano che indica la tavola imbandita: per questo dicevo che forse si poteva sottintendere un invito a sedersi e mangiare...no?



she could say to me "prego, favorisci!" meaning "make your self confortable and eat something with me". I can, then, accept and eat or decline her kind invitation and say "no, thanks, but please don't stop your meal". So her offer would push me to choose between 2 options: join her or give her the permission to keep on eating.

This is what we were trying to explain. "Favorisci / favorite" in some part of Italy (south, usually) is used to invite something to share your meal and/or to ask permission to eat close to other people.

Hope this helps


----------

